# Any spots near Mansfield



## chuan (Sep 1, 2006)

I need some help here. I have been fishing near Mansfield(mifflin dam and pleasant hill dam). I havent caught a nice size cat. Where would be a better spot for cat? I dont have a boat either.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

check out charles mill, never been there but have heard good talk of it on here.


----------



## chuan (Sep 1, 2006)

I will be going there (9/4) going to be 52 degrees, I think it would shut cat fishing off ... But will give it a try!! thanks for the reply !


----------

